# Secrets : Accédez à de nombreuses préférences cachées de Mac



## bricbroc (2 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai découvert cette application : Secrets, comme faisant partie d'un des meilleurs logiciels gratuits de l'année 2011 (d'après Clubic, rubrique "du coté du mac").

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà installé et ou utilisé cette application ?

Est-elle intéressante ? Sans intérêt ? 

D'avance merci de vos retours d'expérience.




Ce qui est intéressant déjà, c'est que les utilitaires dont il est question ici sont ceux qui ne concernent ni le système, ni un domaine pour lequel il existe un forum spécialisé. Là, c'est le système, et ça n'est pas un soft Apple, donc, on déménage.


----------



## alextiwi (25 Février 2012)

Je viens d'aller voir via le lien qui renvoie sur un site contenant une dizaine de "modifications possibles" dont qqes une ont l'air intéressantes mais... Comment s'en servir ?!


----------



## wath68 (25 Février 2012)

Apparemment tu dois télécharger PrefPane 1.0.6 puis l'installer.
C'est marqué d'ailleurs dans l'aide


> Installing Secrets
> Double click the preference pane to have it installed.


Cela va ajouter Secrets dans Préférences Système.


> Using Secrets
> Use the RELOAD button to get the latest values from the web
> Hit the X button (DELETE key) to revert to the default value
> Many values require the selected application to be quit before changing them



D'après ce que j'ai pu voir, la plupart des "secrets" sont déjà réalisables avec Onyx.


----------

